# BATF review on imported shotguns



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've heard that BATF is doing a study that questions the purpose of an AK style shotgun. The reason for the study would be possibly banning or restricting the import of the shotgun and/or magazines over 5 rounds on what they consider non-sporting shotguns. 

I believe the current manufacturer/importer is waiting for the results of the study before continuing production. If import is banned, the question will then be can you legally have a shotgun mag over 5 rounds (i.e. can you take the +5 mags to the range, will it be a felony to own, or will it be grandfathered for people that can show they bought it prior to any possible import ban). 

Again....if I'm wrong please feel free to correct me. 

Best, 
Jerry 


http://www.atf.gov/publications/firearms/012611-study-on-importality-of-certain-shotguns.pdf


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

*BATF shotgun importability*

I just pulled this discussion over from the classified section. I'd been thinking about a Saiga 12 for years (as a project gun) since they have 101 modifications that can be done. 

Due to the current study, import seems to have stopped. I've started considering a Mossberg 930 SPX ($560) or a Benelli M1 due to the inflated prices in most imports. Anyone else looking for a good quality semi auto shotgun? Any ideas on other reasonably priced models?

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=445790
Here is the discussion from The Firing Line forum.

I go to TFL for my gun law and civil rights discussion needs.

Brent


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i talked to Stan at USA, he said the guns are back available but no were near the price they use to be, seems anytime something makes a gun get in the spotlight the price jumps up , then falls back a little. but not near what it started at. like AR's did in the 90's , i sold mine back then (BAN SCARE) and it cost me twice the price to replace it 2 years ago

i think if you think you might want something that might get banned its best to get it now and when the new cool factor wears off sell it, if it does not get on the list no harm no foul.

the saiga 20's and 410's are still priced right.
i had a 410 when they first came out $225. it did what it was suppose to but like i said the new cool factor wore off so i sold it, like my first DESERT EAGLE regretted it for years till i picked up a DE50/44


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I may end up getting both the Saiga 12 and Mossberg 930 SPX. I enjoy looking for stuff more than having it I think. The Saiga has so many mods, it would be a real fun project piece that would evolve over time. 

I think the SPX (being a tube magazine) is tactically an advantage since you don't have to rely on a separate mag or have the a magazine hanging so far off the bottom of the shotgun....makes it kind of difficult to fire from a prone position. That being said, I think the fun factor of the Saiga makes it a difficult decision on which one should come first. 

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Shotgun*

I have had a Benelli M1 Super 90 for some 12 years now. It's "normal tube is a 5 shot. I also have an extended tube that will hold 7 shots of 3"mag.

Inertia driven with NO gas action is the way to go for a fast cycleing and easy to keep clean shotgun. Also seems to be softer in the recoil department. I used this shotgun while night hunting coyotes in Maine. It will work in -20deg temps and has several multiple kills to it's credit. One night I had 5 yotes come in to the deer kill and I managed to slay 4 of them. Fast,light,18.5"bbl,loves the PatternMaster chokes. These choke tubes are the absolute best for the larger shot(#2 and larger including buck).---- SAWMAN


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sawman, 

Yep that's what I find myself torn between...

A fast cycling Benelli M1 with a bit more recoil that may affect follow-up shots and may not cycle lower power rounds. Also may not fire as reliably from the hip since it's inertia driven. 

A slower gas action Mossberg 930 SPX that's mag tube fed, but holds 9 rounds (including a ghost carry).

The Saiga 12 with a gas action that has extremely large 12-20 round mags and can be modified in many ways. Unfortunately the same mags that make the Saiga 12 so appealing also seem to be a real tactical disadvantage. Reloading on the fly, going to a prone firing position, the extra expense, and the fact that the mags are one more thing that can malfunction. 

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Same As ----->*

I feel that if they come down hard on shotguns the ones with the mags that hang down below the gun(and the newer Kel-Tec) will be the first to go. The grabbers will be able to make their case more easily as to the "sporting" purpose of this type of action/mag. 

I also feel that realistically one should NEVER shoot a shotgun from the hip unless one is trying damn hard to impress his friends, at the neighborhood dirt pit,with his extreme "TACTI-COOLNESS".

I realize that in some cases with a shotgun,the more shots available the better.....BUT.....realistically do you/would you need more than 8 ??

This is simply one persons opinion. I respect all opinions even the wrong ones. :yes: ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sawman, 

I agree for the most part. I won't rule out firing from the hip though. Most likely would never need or want too.....but if you ever had to fire from a defensive posture while changing position or moving to cover it's an option that I'd like know I have. 

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sawman, the "do you really need any more than X number of rounds?" Is a common argument of the grabbers. You dont want to sound like them do you?

The S12 is an awesome shotgun in its intended configuration with factory 8 round mags. Personally i can load eight rounds via a mag faster then a tube. I also belive that it shouldnt matter of i wanted a hundred round belt felt shot gun (seriously that sounds good dont it?) or a single shot break action. The .gov has no business telling me which one i can get though, afterall just shooting some one is already illegal.

For me, as a hd weapon a 25rd drum is not needed but for sporting purposes, which is bs anyhow as i cant seem to find that in the 2a anywhere, its great. more time shooting and less reloading!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*In regards to the "Ban" thing. If you own a weapon, mag, ect, then after the fact they make it illegal, you are to destroy or otherwise despose of it? Thats a bunch of CRAP. Damn near every weapon I " Used" to own would fall under the assault rifle definition, and all the shotguns can hold more then 5 rd's, the pistols for the most part have at least one high cap mag. I would think it would be more then a little problem to tell the population to just hand over thousands and thousands of dollars worth of a collection.*

*About the SPX, I love mine.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Was Talkin'*

Was talking about a HD/SD/hunting situation. I am a 2A sorta guy. I do believe that we should be able to own anything that we desire as long as we show up being the "good guy".

For a situation that I would/could get into....my M1 Super 90 will do me just fine.....AND.....fired from the shoulder. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know sawman you are one of "us" i was just busting your balls.

check out some of the S12s the three gun guys have built up.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Make Me Drool*

The shotguns that the 3 gun guys use make me get a woodie. Especially Jerry Miculek's. Of course they are free to them with unlimited support including ammo. What a way to feed your family,huh. --- SAWMAN


----------

